# How many wives does a man need?



## nugentch (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## tirediron (Oct 12, 2014)

Now there's a loaded question if I've ever heard one!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 12, 2014)

one for each day of the week ... and a few extra for the weekends.

wait, what was the question ?
I may have under estimated it.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 12, 2014)

King Solomon had 700 wives and 300 concubines. One is plenty enough for me.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 12, 2014)

Are the wives all his and do they know each other?


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 12, 2014)

The correct answer to the question is 1. Any more than that would be fiscally irresponsible.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 12, 2014)

hmm. When I was one and foolish I would say multiple as can be afforded. Now that I am older and wiser I would say anything more than zero is tempting foolishness.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> King Solomon had 700 wives and 300 concubines. One is plenty enough for me.



OMG--just imagine the nightmarish life that dude must have suffered through!!!!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 12, 2014)

Derrel said:


> OMG--just imagine the nightmarish life that dude must have suffered through!!!!


Good grief... can you imagine the flack you'd take for forgetting 2.74 birthdays every day!!!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 12, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> The correct answer to the question is 1. Any more than that would be fiscally irresponsible.



That is under the assumption that the wives aren't at least self-supporting.


----------



## EIngerson (Oct 12, 2014)

True, it's an assumption.


----------



## bribrius (Oct 12, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > The correct answer to the question is 1. Any more than that would be fiscally irresponsible.
> ...


there are wives that help support themselves?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 12, 2014)

I was fortunate enough during my life to be the boy toy of a high level female state official for a few months and then to be married for several years to a quite wealthy woman.
In both cases, I generally lolled around and painted my nails while they worked and brought me gifts.
Unfortunately neither of those lasted long enough for me to learn the combinations to the safes.


----------



## snerd (Oct 12, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> ....... I generally lolled around .........


Exactly what all is entailed in lolling?!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 13, 2014)

snerd said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > ....... I generally lolled around .........
> ...


I would rise early go to the gym, meet friends for coffee, have my nails done (or a pedi), have a light lunch, nap, then spend a lot of time primping so when my woman came home supper was ready and I was ready with their favorite drink while looking and smelling good.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 13, 2014)

Lol lucky you !!! I've been toiling for women all my life but 3 years ago ... Needed a break but they kept haunting me [emoji27]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius (Oct 13, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...


so you were like in the chic role...


----------

